# the next thing



## Gruntilda (Mar 18, 2018)

Nintendo has totally spoiled me and now I am chaffing at the bit for the next thing!  Is that going to be the sporadic appearance of Gulliver?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 18, 2018)

I hope so!


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 18, 2018)

Rumor has it that the next set of villagers are coming out next Sunday...


----------



## TamaMushroom (Mar 18, 2018)

I wonder when a bug event will happen with Nat, maybe he'll set up in the tropical island area and make you try to catch those tropical coconut tree horned beetles. Although I think they could save that for more summer activities! I wonder how they are going to continue to keep it fresh .... Splatoon furniture?


----------



## J087 (Mar 18, 2018)

We'll know Tuesday when the new update is announced. 
But I would bet my money on Gulliver coming to visit next week.

Starting Wednesday the Fishing Tourney will be removed, the second round for the Mario event will be launched, and if there is anything new going on it will also be added. If nothing new is added we'll have to wait for the 31st of this month when the last Mario round starts.


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 18, 2018)

Little Miss Spoildy here needs a new island lol.


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 19, 2018)

i want new hip or harmonious villagers cause i don't like the ones now but i want a harmonious villager in my camp to prompt me to bother making the amenities.


----------



## zombiepants (Mar 19, 2018)

As long as there's an event here and there, it will keep me playing


TBT Username: Zombiepants
In-game name: Rin
Friend ID: 0515-4797-539


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 19, 2018)

"Zombiepants"... I love it!  I just watched Pride, Predjudice and Zombies last night.  Suprisingly good!


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 20, 2018)

They need to put some more work into the marketplace. I almost never go there because none of the furniture pieces I like or I already have them and all of the clothing is the same way. So I find no motivation to go there because there isn't a point.


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 20, 2018)

I so agree Chewy.7204!


----------



## Cuka2cool (Mar 20, 2018)

I frikken love animal crossing


----------

